# Gluten free - diarrhea



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone get gas and loose stools with the gluten free flours?? Anything i should stay clear of that might cause the runs. There are so many different flour mixes.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Read the labels very carefully. I avoid any that contain: pea flour, chickpea/garbanzo bean flour, locust bean flour, soy flour, or any other bean flour. Also, lots of xanthan or locust bean gums can make me feel icky.


----------



## celiac10+ (May 2, 2012)

If you're buying premade gluten free goods (breads, cookies, and other baked goods) you're most likely getting a variety of flours. I would try making my own goods and sticking to rice, millet, coconut, and potato flours. The "gums".... locust, guar, and xantham gum destroy my gut.


----------

